# Found countertops.....



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

The space in front of the Kennedy, and my back countertops have not seen daylight for a very long time. I want to say at least a year, it took all morning to see them again. The welding table is this afternoon, maybe after my nap, or tomorrow.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 12, 2021)

Any uncluttered counter top like that acts like a magnet .


----------



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

You are absolutely right, that's why I hadn't seen it for so long. I wish there was a polarity switch, and stuff would magically go back to where it belongs.


----------



## darkzero (May 12, 2021)

So that's what they look like. I've heard about them but never actually seen em for myself.

PS. That ain't gonna last long.


----------



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

Tell me about it


----------



## DavidR8 (May 12, 2021)

darkzero said:


> So that's what they look like. I've heard about them but never actually seen em for myself.
> 
> PS. That ain't gonna last long.


Says the man with the surgically clean shop!!!
Bahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

Huh ? Empty space at Aukai's place ? I gotta get on the ball and stop this gardening crap !


----------



## darkzero (May 12, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Says the man with the surgically clean shop!!!
> Bahahahaha!!!!



I wish I even had a shop! People make fun of me but they really have no idea how little space I have. I use a spare mill stand mounted on a furniture dolly with a piece of wood on top as my work bench.


----------



## darkzero (May 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Tell me about it



For second there I thought you had stolen my belt sander. I had to go out in the garage to look & make sure!


----------



## DavidR8 (May 12, 2021)

darkzero said:


> I wish I even had a shop! People make fun of me but they really have no idea how little space I have. I use a spare mill stand mounted on a furniture dolly with a piece of wood on top as my work bench.


My shop is so cluttered that I'm using my Snap-On shop stool as a parts assembling area!
And I have to walk uphill both ways to get to the shop


----------



## darkzero (May 12, 2021)

My "workbench"!


----------



## silence dogood (May 12, 2021)

There only way that I know of to keep a counter top or bench cleared off and clean is to set the top at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

Will , looks like our work area in at work ! I think we have 6 square feet for the entire maintenance shop .


----------



## darkzero (May 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Will , looks like our work area in at work ! I think we have 6 square feet for the entire maintenance shop .



Ok, ok, I do have 2 other benches, but notice I didn't call em "work benches" cause I can't really "work" on them.    But I really do have very little space.

And that little cart/rolling table top thingy does come in really handy. I use it all the time plus it's got room for storage. It's the same exact stand for my mill/drill. I had absolutely no idea what I was gonna do with it when I brought it home but it was headed to the scrap yard & I couldn't let that happen.


----------



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

I found the welding table too, I have to drop the chip tray tomorrow, some dummy thought it was a good idea to have it up high.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

Way too much empty flat space Mike , may I be of service ?


----------



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

Yes, my mill may be gone soon, that is a big opening  
Get the dirt out from under them nails


----------



## Aukai (May 12, 2021)

This is the backside of the welding table, it's back to back with the lathe, then the welders, and then the back closets.10lbs of stuff in a 5lb bag


----------



## Brento (May 12, 2021)

Shop tour!! Lol


----------



## mmcmdl (May 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> 10lbs of stuff in a 5lb bag


She has the same problem , only if you like that kind of stuff ! 








						Sports Illustrated Swim™ Cheeky Short | SI SWIM
					






					www.siswim.com


----------



## darkzero (May 13, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> She has the same problem , only if you like that kind of stuff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What were we talking about again?


----------



## mmcmdl (May 13, 2021)

darkzero said:


> What were we talking about again?


Huh ?


----------



## Aukai (May 13, 2021)

I'm old, but I'm not dead


----------



## jbobb1 (May 13, 2021)

darkzero said:


> What were we talking about again?



We were talking about

uh


being dead, but not old


no, that wasn't it.


uh

somebody else answer.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 13, 2021)

I doubt anyone's interested now, but here's my hangout.


----------



## Brento (May 13, 2021)

They all look good to me!


----------



## Aukai (May 13, 2021)

You guys have way to much room....


----------

